# Brown stripe



## 114446 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi

I have a 1986 VW autosleeper VHT

the coach line is Brown

would anyone know the paint code for this... or it's name

The owners club drew a blank... as they have no browns

I am waiting on a reply fromAS but wondered if anyone else new off hand ... before I try and match it


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*AS Brown Coachline*

Hello Baywindowlicker and welcome to Motorhomefacts! 

You will enjoy using this site forum. It is well managed and has members who offer a huge range and depth of expertise regarding motorhoming issues and non-MHing. 

You have already contacted AS. Good move! Despite its age, AS is still likely to have a record of your vehicle. Did you find a "job" number, perhaps in a glove box? It might help AS to find you an answer. 

Whatever you do, wherever you go in your motorhome, enjoy yourself. And if you get to like this site and want more from it, then a tenner covers the subscription and allows full access. But that's up to you! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you tried the Auto Sleeper Owners Club ASOC, just google them. Someone there may know ........ and agree with UncleNorm - join up for full benefit of MHF. Best of luck.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If you get stuck.

For a tradition brushed line, then a good sign writer will be able to match it up. Years ago I used to work in a company that used a sign writer, its real interesting to watch them work with a sword lining brush, doing pin striping on the trucks.

If its vinyl, sign makers that use vinyl can buy pin striping vinyl, in lots of different colours.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Dont forget that even if you get the correct colour from AS, the old striping will have faded over the years, so it is unlikely to match anyway. I think you would be better off following the other suggestions, i.e. getting either a vinyl supplier or a signwriter to match it up to your existing stripes.


----------



## 114446 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.. and the welcome uncle norm

I have found the colour code and name... for future reference it is:-

*Talbot Deep Mango YW*

Didn't know mangos came in brown :roll:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Saw that one on their site when I looked 4U last night. Decided it sounded a bit mad, and definitely couldn't be brown! Wonder what it's going to look like in the new unfaded style?


----------

